# Graphic Designer Needed!



## 7D (Apr 1, 2011)

I am looking for a graphic designer to work on some designs that I have for my t-shirts. I am willing to pay to recreate my logos in the way I would like it.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

email me moosevalley[USER=135513]@Hot[/USER]mail.com


----------



## dragonfry (Mar 4, 2008)

Feel free to contact me, i may be of service.
Experienced in screen printing and heat transfer work. Seperations and more. [email protected]


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

[email protected] 3d available.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

what kind of designs are you looking for?


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll have a go at anything!


----------



## Dkenzie1 (Sep 22, 2011)

You can add me to that list. Be glad to help. Dkenzie1[USER=48728]@hugh[/USER]es.net


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Count me in! Have a look at a few samples & email if you are interested.
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Go with Nancy. She is great to work with. I had the pleasure of working with her and the process was really nice. Her work is phenominal.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys - I enjoyed working with you too!


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Pleeeezzeee take a minute and run by my site at www.art4tees.com and see some of my past art. I am a whiz at bitmap to vector and have done work for embroidery people who are digitizing from vector these days.. pretty good at it an dvery reasonably priced
dlac


----------

